# Hysterectomy



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Just trying to decide. It sounds like my best option but I am getting nervous. Just curious about anyone else's experience negative and positive. Thanks, Tiss


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Had my hysterectomy right at 1 year ago and I would do it again in a second. I only had my uterus removed vaginally, so the recover time was not too bad. I got over the pain pretty quickly, maybe 2 weeks. The worst part is not having any energy for many months after. My IBS became so bad during my period that it is awsome not to have to deal with that anymore. I'd be happy to answer any other questions you may have too - on or off the [email protected]


----------



## newscat (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm 44 and had a hysterectomy two years ago. I'm very glad I did it. Mine was done the normal way. I was blessed by God in that I didn't have any pain after the surgery. Don't regret it. I stayed out of work for about a month. I think I could have actually returned to work within two weeks but I had the time and I wanted to make sure I didn't have any repercussions later.I, too, would be willing to answer any questions on or off board.I found the Web site, hystersisters.com to be a great site for opinions and facts from other women who have had this or other procedures done. I don't think it's necessarily pro- or anti-hysterectomy or any procedure, if any.


----------



## nitelite (Nov 8, 2007)

I am 53 and had a hysterectomy 15 years ago. I would do it again in a minute. Best thing I ever did. But you might have some menopausal symptoms....I did. They put me on HRT and it did not work that well for me because it interacted with med that I was already taking. So check out what you will do first. In case you should have menopausal symptoms what will be your course of action. And make sure if you are on meds that they will not interact. But besides that....it was great. I had the regular type of hysterectomy. They put staples in you after. It is not as bad as it sounds. They use the staples to decrease scarring. And I barely have a scar. All in all it went well and I was so glad to have done it. It took about three weeks to recover. But still they tell you to do no lifting for six weeks. I didnt really have pain. Just some soreness. I think after the extreme pain I was having from the fibroids that soreness was a wecome relief.


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Tiss - I had my hysterectomy 20 years ago and it was done vaginally, with only uterus removed. I still have my ovaries. I would do it again in a heartbeat. Had only severe post-op pain for two days, then I was up and about. It was such a relief to get rid of that almost constant bleeding, which was making me severely anemic. It was a joyous occasion when I gave my unused box of tampons away! Wearyone


----------



## Cabernet (Mar 7, 2002)

Tiss, Did you end up having the hysterectomy? If so, did you get any relief at all from IBS pain?I'm curious because I just endured a four day - intense - IBS episode during my period. IBS usually rears it's ugly head a few days before the start of my period, and then it is usually another month before any severe attacks occur. I'm exhausted. Any advice?Thanks!!


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Cabernet said:


> Tiss, Did you end up having the hysterectomy? If so, did you get any relief at all from IBS pain?I'm curious because I just endured a four day - intense - IBS episode during my period. IBS usually rears it's ugly head a few days before the start of my period, and then it is usually another month before any severe attacks occur. I'm exhausted. Any advice?Thanks!!


Do birth control pills help you at all? I used to get horrid IBS along with horrid abdominal pain during my period, and the pill has helped a lot. I'm still more prone to have an episode during that time, but it's not nearly as miserable.


----------



## Cabernet (Mar 7, 2002)

Hello Rockingirl, My Doctor has never suggested birth control pills to help with Ibs. I am peri-menopausal; atmy age - 49 - I should be in menopause!!! Thanks for the suggestion - I'll ask my DR.


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Cabernet said:


> Hello Rockingirl, My Doctor has never suggested birth control pills to help with Ibs. I am peri-menopausal; atmy age - 49 - I should be in menopause!!! Thanks for the suggestion - I'll ask my DR.


My mom didn't hit full menopause till her mid to late 50's. You still might have a ways to go!







Not sure if that's good or bad though. I for one would certainly like to put off those hot flashes for as long as possible, lol.


----------

